# 2700 yr old stash found!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## trillions of atoms (Nov 30, 2008)

hXXp://www.thestar.com/sciencetech/article/544684


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Trillion..thants unbalievable man..they tried to germinate the seeds they found in the weed..they said it has lost its unique odour..but did not see if anyone smoked any to see if it was still good...and took 10 months to get the ok to take it from china to england...to funny


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 30, 2008)

a pothead could have gottin it there in 5 days. good read


----------



## Stonerman (Nov 30, 2008)

What a trip!


----------



## HydroManiac (Nov 30, 2008)

So cool man THX FOR THE THREAD


----------



## annscrib (Nov 30, 2008)

i agree that is just a trip,,,i would had loved to been there when that was found


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 1, 2008)

people been usin it for medical reasons for 2700 years.. now thats a medican thats stood the test of time.


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 1, 2008)

Odd they don't find ancient tombs with Viagra in them, or Vicodin, or even Meth for that example.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Trill that was an awesome find. I love reading the comments people posted Good ****.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 1, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Odd they don't find ancient tombs with Viagra in them, or Vicodin, or even Meth for that example.


aint that the truth! man this crap has to end soon. It's just dumb.
But hey, we ALL know they need to focus on the Meth and crack, but they're ganna use that money to fight the "war on drugs" right.. you know like NICOTINE!! haaa  Drink that kool-aid fool!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Hey Trill that was an awesome find. I love reading the comments people posted Good ****.


 



 enjoyed the replyes as well..lol...


POT is addicting...lol


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 1, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.thestar.com/sciencetech/article/544684


 
Thanks TOA !! That just to show the law makers that he died Being Happy with 789 grams of weed next to his side..
100 seeds and Not one grem.?  Really !   they were in a dry cool place,  and that be kool to see  some seed that can grow from way back when..


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks man, awesome read!

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## Fadeux (Dec 1, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Thanks TOA !! That just to show the law makers that he died Being Happy with 789 grams of weed next to his side..
> 100 seeds and Not one grem.?  Really !   they were in a dry cool place,  and that be kool to see  some seed that can grow from way back when..



Were pot like wine, or tobacco, those seeds would be priceless, they would probably be sold to the top bidder from something upwards for $100,000 per seed. 

And no, it's sad that he had that much weed buried next to him. You can't take it with you! His subjects/friends/family should've had the luxury of smoking it, and talking about how great he used to be


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 1, 2008)

what if he runs out in the after life??


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 1, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> what if he runs out in the after life??



probably what the seeds were going to be used for  

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## warzone (Dec 2, 2008)

hahahahaaha id smoke it call it pharoahs phinest hahahaahahahaah


----------



## Flyinghigh (Dec 2, 2008)

That be One Kool find in a Old Barn some where..


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

wow man that a true story??


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 2, 2008)

I think that someone smoked some of it already,
 Look at the evidence:

1. Cultivated for psychoactive purposes = Temptation just entered the room.
2. The 18 researchers, most of them based in China, subjected the cannabis to a battery of tests, including carbon dating= CARBON=ASHES, more like reducing a small amount to ashes while inhaling deeply,
3. and how about the mention of THC content ? 

 Come on,  18 Chinese guys are gonna really pass on this ?  what are the odds ?

4."This materially is unequivocally cannabis, and no material has previously had this degree of analysis possible," = All 18 guys volunteered for this test.

I could go on, but I do believe that I have made my point, LOL :rofl:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Thorn (Dec 2, 2008)

> Scientists also tried to germinate 100 of the seeds found in the cache, without success.


 :hubba:



> Russo, who had a neurology practice for 20 years, has previously published studies examining the history of cannabis.



Anyone know anything or read anything on what this guy has written about our beloved marijuana? You know i'd love to be able to research and investigate the medical benefits of mj


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 2, 2008)

Might be interesting to look this guys books up huh ?

smoke in peace
KIngKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 2, 2008)

Ethan Russo MD,
  Yeppers he does exist, and is supportive of medical Marijuana. Currently still working a 1998 study on MJ use for Migraines etc. etc....

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Dec 2, 2008)

That is by far one of the COOOOOOOLEST articles I have ever obsorbed. wow. wow. Almost too surreal for words.......


----------

